# General > Recipes >  Mashed Potatoes

## arana negra

How many variations do you do ?

plain mash

mash with herbs

mash with cheese

mash with whole grain mustard

mash with both the above 

any more ?

----------


## arana negra

::   you all have baked tattties, roast tatties or fat chips or plain boiled then ?   :Smile:

----------


## Julia

Boiled new potatoes with pesto, yum!

----------


## Liz

I love tatties mashed,roasted, baked and chipped! ::

----------


## arana negra

Julia hmmmmm sounds good to me 

Liz  ::  what you like 

So what are the best spuds around now, choice is dire  ::  considering someone from Alford area used to export to Spain we cannae get a decent spud at all  ::  all green, soft or more like seed tatties

----------


## Liz

This is a real bugbear of mine! With all the species of tatties available why do we get such tasteless specimens in the shops?

Must say have been lucky lately though as have managed to get nice tasty local tatties from a local butchers until lately and now get good ones which come from Ross-shire.
Cyprus tatties are usually good as well as are Roosters.

Afraid my chips come courtesy of McCains!! ::  I have a stomach problem so can't tolerate greasy food and McCains Crinkle Cut Oven Chips are lovely and dry but tasty.

Mmmmmmmmm! Off to have my dinner now which includes mashed tatties!
I often mash sweet potato in with it and this is lovely as well.

----------


## Bobinovich

Creamed with a bit of butter, splash of milk and a wee bit 'o black pepper stirred in...mmmm.

----------


## unicorn

add neep to bob's for yummy clapshot mmmmmmm

----------


## arana negra

Now yer talking, anither thing ye cannae get doon here is a decent neep nor any parsnips ( weel can get them sometimes doon on Gib)

----------


## justine

boiled paotatos with creme fresh, butter and parsley..They are served in the schoolhouse resturaunt like that and they are gorgeous, just got to get it right at home.

----------


## Welcomefamily

Onion Mash, Creamed swede and potato, and also nice with sun ripe tomatoes.

----------


## arana negra

now is that neeps or swedes, I was always told there was a difference but some fokks dinnae believe me  :Frown:   I thought the purple ones were turnios and the creamy coloured ones swedes ?

Anyway I like neeps and tatties the gither never tried onion in them though, is that cooked onion ?  Not to fond of sun dried tomato, but would be a variation to try.

Thanks for all the ideas  :Smile:

----------


## dirdyweeker

> So what are the best spuds around now, choice is dire  considering someone from Alford area used to export to Spain we cannae get a decent spud at all  all green, soft or more like seed tatties


Canna beat a JOG tattie, on sale just now in the Coop.
Best boiled in their skins and served with butter melted over them.

ps...you will need to try caithness crabs, exported from Wick all the way to Spain and Korea! Maybe we should send out a tattie to go with it! ::

----------


## Welcomefamily

creamy one is swede or neeps I believe.



> now is that neeps or swedes, I was always told there was a difference but some fokks dinnae believe me  I thought the purple ones were turnios and the creamy coloured ones swedes ?
> 
> Anyway I like neeps and tatties the gither never tried onion in them though, is that cooked onion ? Not to fond of sun dried tomato, but would be a variation to try.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I mash my poatato with butter ,milk and a raw egg makes them lovely and fluffy tastes great and kids clean their plates.

This year we grew our own potatoes and they are brilliant. I dig them up as I need them so you cant get any fresher than that. I boil them and serve them with a knob of butter. :Grin:

----------


## _Ju_

Mashed potato, carrot and leeks ( with some milk and butter)

Mashed potato and curly kale

Mashed potato and sour crout (pickled cabbage)

----------


## arana negra

> ps...you will need to try caithness crabs, exported from Wick all the way to Spain and Korea! Maybe we should send out a tattie to go with it!


 
Last nights tatties had more in the compost bin again, black stringy bits through them, cannae work oot what the problem is wi' them, bad storage, damage during picking dressing or packing or just naff tatties. 


Ohh  I wonder where I can try for Caithness crabs down here and aye if yer sending some crabs send a few tatties tae or better still bring a van load wi ye   ta  :Grin: 

Alice, no very sure about raw egg in my mash, do you add it when potoatoes are just cooked drained then put under grill or in oven ?  surely it takes a fair heat and a wee bit o time to cook the raw egg ?

_Ju_  dinnae like sour crout at all, not too fond of curly kale but have not tried it nor mash wi' carrot and leek added.

Thanks

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Alice, no very sure about raw egg in my mash, do you add it when potoatoes are just cooked drained then put under grill or in oven ? surely it takes a fair heat and a wee bit o time to cook the raw egg ?


I drain the potatoes put them back on low heat add a very small amount of milk butter and  one egg and mash hard. The heat of the potato cooks the egg. Its good for topping shepherds pie and is very creamy. Its the best according to the kids.Try it and see its lovely.

----------


## Welcomefamily

Cooked in a light olive oil, I like mine very well cooked so you get that strong burnt onion flavour but have it however you like your onions. Add some tomato puree to the onion will give a tomato taste if you dont like sun dried.

Anyway I like neeps and tatties the gither never tried onion in them though, is that cooked onion ? Not to fond of sun dried tomato, but would be a variation to try.

Thanks for all the ideas  :Smile: [/quote]

----------


## poppett

Mashed potatoes with mint jelly to accompany lamb or apple sauce for pork is nice.    Also with mango chutney, but that is a bit of an aquired taste I think

----------


## cuthill

I always get my potatoes from the guy who grows them localy and sells them at Wick market on a Saturday,and they have always been very good

----------


## Rheghead

Mashed potato with chopped mint or chives is really nice.

----------


## arana negra

Oh I love mash with chives, we have a large pot of them growing here  :Smile: 

Tatties and neeps are the bees knees ! we had them recently with (now don't scold me) tinned haggis  ( can't get the real thing here)  eh by gum lad it were real tasty  ::

----------


## sjr014

Corned Beef Hash!

Mashed tatties with loads o butter, tin o corned beef an a sauted chopped onion!  Served we beans!  Yum yum!

----------

